# Red Footed Tortise white skin build up, Need Help!



## Harley kinz (Jul 11, 2014)

So my tortoise is about two years old. Has a diet of kale and carrots. He has a whit/yellowish build up on the top of his head and on his front feet it just looks white. I have no idea what is going on could it be a lack of calcium or lack of humidity and be easily fixed? I think it might be that because when I placed him directly in his water dish his feet went back to normal but I need to make sure it is not more complicated. Is it more complicated like a bacterial infection? Also with the picture I have the piece of skin that is sticking up on his neck has fallen of. If anyone know please respond ASAP! thank you so much!


----------



## KevinGG (Jul 11, 2014)

What are your temps ? Humidity?


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 11, 2014)

Your diet sounds too limited. If I recall correctly redfoot torts need protein as a part of their diet. Hopefully some of the red foot specialists will chime in regarding your problem.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2014)

Skin problems are not calcium related, they are usually humidity related. I agree more variety in the diet couldn't hurt.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion that you are not keeping this tortoise according to the way it needs to be kept in order to be healthy. For instance, I see a cardboard box in the back ground of the picture. Redfooted tortoises come from South America. They live in a humid environment down there, and have evolved to be healthy in humidity. So, we must try to provide that healthy environment for them in captivity.

Please read all about Redfooted tortoises at the 
*Tortoise Library*
and make adjustments to the way you care for your little guy. He will be much healthier with the changes to his care.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 13, 2014)

He looks very dry. I agree that you need to check your humidity. Redfoots like very high humidity.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 14, 2014)

He's dry for sure. 80-90% humidity. Kale and carrots are only supposed to be used every now and then. More broad leaf greens, veggies and weeds. Protein 1x or 2x a month. 


Sent from My RF himself. He is telling me what to type. In fact he's reading this over my shoulder and about to bite my ear.


----------



## Harley kinz (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry I have not responded! The box in the background was only because I was moving and moving him in his terrarium was not possible. It turns out that my humidity gauge was broken and so I though I was over doing the humidity levels when I was under doing them. Thank you for all or your help and the advice about the diet! I will work on fixing it as soon as morning breakfast comes


----------

